# HUGE support i found



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey i dont know if im posting into the right section,but i gained great strenght by reading "Marcus Aurelius'-to Myself".I think it's very worth of your time,depicts things just the way they are.
Give it a try.


----------

